# Crisi da astinenza ...



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

Dopo ben quasi 5 mesi....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante... 
E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?
E' come se avessi retto per quasi 5 mesi a non prendere più della droga... ma adesso nemmeno il "metadone" emotivo sembra non  avere più effetto.. di qualsiasi genere e tipo sia...
E la tristezza è che sono ben consapevole di cosa mi ha fatto... per questo non lo cercherò... Ma mi chiedo... si può essere così sciocchi da essere ancora (forse) innamorati di chi ci ha dato tanto dolore? E' masochismo? oppure è solo il detto che al cuor non si comanda?....Scusate lo sfogo.. ma da qualche giorno sto così... Posso raccontarlo solo a voi... mi vergogno di provare ancora queste cose...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo ben quasi 5 mesi....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante...
> E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?
> E' come se avessi retto per quasi 5 mesi a non prendere più della droga... ma adesso nemmeno il "metadone" emotivo sembra non avere più effetto.. di qualsiasi genere e tipo sia...
> E la tristezza è che sono ben consapevole di cosa mi ha fatto... per questo non lo cercherò... Ma mi chiedo... si può essere così sciocchi da essere ancora (forse) innamorati di chi ci ha dato tanto dolore? E' masochismo? oppure è solo il detto che al cuor non si comanda?....Scusate lo sfogo.. ma da qualche giorno sto così... Posso raccontarlo solo a voi... mi vergogno di provare ancora queste cose...


Comunque eri tu la sua amante, non il contrario.


----------



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque eri tu la sua amante, non il contrario.



JB, dal cuore, hai rotto i coglioni.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo ben quasi 5 mesi....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante...
> E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?
> E' come se avessi retto per quasi 5 mesi a non prendere più della droga... ma adesso nemmeno il "metadone" emotivo sembra non avere più effetto.. di qualsiasi genere e tipo sia...
> E la tristezza è che sono ben consapevole di cosa mi ha fatto... per questo non lo cercherò... Ma mi chiedo... si può essere così sciocchi da essere ancora (forse) innamorati di chi ci ha dato tanto dolore? E' masochismo? oppure è solo il detto che al cuor non si comanda?....Scusate lo sfogo.. ma da qualche giorno sto così... Posso raccontarlo solo a voi... mi vergogno di provare ancora queste cose...


è stato una parte "importante" della tua vita. mantieni solo i ricordi belli di lui, e dimentica il resto


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> JB, dal cuore, hai rotto i coglioni.


Non pretenderai mica che qualcuno ti regga la manina mentre piangi per un coglione vigliacco scemo come la merda a trentacinque anni suonati, no? Stai male? E soffri, poi passa. Come quando ti fa male la panzina e caghi a spruzzo per un po', poi vomiti sentendoti malissimo e poi, magia!, stai meglio. Funziona proprio così.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non pretenderai mica che qualcuno ti regga la manina mentre piangi per un coglione vigliacco scemo come la merda a trentacinque anni suonati, no? Stai male? E soffri, poi passa. Come quando ti fa male la panzina e caghi a spruzzo per un po', poi vomiti sentendoti malissimo e poi, magia!, stai meglio. Funziona proprio così.


Se hai tempo di farla nella tazza..se finisce nei pantaloni però....!:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non pretenderai mica che qualcuno ti regga la manina mentre piangi per un coglione vigliacco scemo come la merda a trentacinque anni suonati, no? Stai male? E soffri, poi passa. *Come quando ti fa male la panzina e caghi a spruzzo per un po', poi vomiti sentendoti malissimo e poi, magia!, stai meglio. Funziona proprio così.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sarebbe una frase da mettere nei bugiardini dei basi perugina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non pretenderai mica che qualcuno ti regga la manina mentre piangi per un coglione vigliacco scemo come la merda a trentacinque anni suonati, no? Stai male? E soffri, poi passa. Come quando ti fa male la panzina e caghi a spruzzo per un po', poi vomiti sentendoti malissimo e poi, magia!, stai meglio. Funziona proprio così.



JB, gentilmente, non sfogare le tue frustrazioni acide, inutili e volgari su chi non ha chiesto nulla e ha solo scritto uno stato d'animo. Sei cattivo  perchè stai male  con te stesso, ma questo non ti autorizza a trattare come delle merde gli altri. Hai veramente rotto i coglioni. Mi reputi un'idiota perchè sto male, benissimo, allora fai la cortesia: ignorami.


----------



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è stato una parte "importante" della tua vita. mantieni solo i ricordi belli di lui, e dimentica il resto



... Ma se mi ricordo solo il bello va a finire che lo perdono.... ed è troppo presto per questo....Grazie Simy...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è stato una parte "importante" della tua vita. mantieni solo i ricordi belli di lui, e dimentica il resto


ma i bei ricordi non portano malinconia?
io tenderei (sbagliando) a dimenticare le cose belle, le cose che mi farebbero dire: mi manca tanto, mi manca questo, quello e quell altro ancora. specialmente se lo stacco non e' stato, come dire "naturale", nel senso che si e' stata l;a scelta giusta ma l amore non era finito.
sarebbe un meccanismo di difesa iniziale immagino perche ad oggi se penso al mio ex ho bei ricordi e non mi manca affatto ma all inizio non volevo nemmeno pensarci alle cose belle. piu l odiavo meglio stavo


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> ... Ma se mi ricordo solo il bello va a finire che lo perdono.... ed è troppo presto per questo....Grazie Simy...


non lo devi perdonare, perchè altrimenti ti spezzo le gambine, però i momenti belli li puoi tenere nel cuore


----------



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma i bei ricordi non portano malinconia?
> io tenderei (sbagliando) a dimenticare le cose belle, le cose che mi farebbero dire: mi manca tanto, mi manca questo, quello e quell altro ancora. specialmente se lo stacco non e' stato, come dire "naturale", nel senso che si e' stata l;a scelta giusta ma l amore non era finito.
> sarebbe un meccanismo di difesa iniziale immagino perche ad oggi se penso al mio ex ho bei ricordi e non mi manca affatto ma all inizio non volevo nemmeno pensarci alle cose belle. piu l odiavo meglio stavo



Più o meno mi sento così.....


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> JB, gentilmente, non sfogare le tue frustrazioni acide, inutili e volgari su chi non ha chiesto nulla e ha solo scritto uno stato d'animo. Sei cattivo perchè stai male con te stesso, ma questo non ti autorizza a trattare come delle merde gli altri. Hai veramente rotto i coglioni. Mi reputi un'idiota perchè sto male, benissimo, allora fai la cortesia: ignorami.


No vabbè, una cosa giusta all'inizio l'hai scritta: mi vergogno. Bene. Continua così. per il resto, io sono cattivo perchè temo che sono così dall'origine. Sai, non è le persone cattive sono così semplicemente perchè la vita le ha in qualche modo incattivite. Non è che, di base, nasciamo tutti buoni e soffici. No no, io sono cattivo, crudele, maligno. E ci sono nato. E quindi no, non ti ignoro no.


----------



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo devi perdonare, perchè altrimenti ti spezzo le gambine, però i momenti belli li puoi tenere nel cuore




Mmmmmm...... forse è troppo presto... tra qualche tempo forse... Ma l'idea che tu possa spezzarmi le gambine aiuta


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo ben quasi 5 mesi....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante...
> E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?
> E' come se avessi retto per quasi 5 mesi a non prendere più della droga... ma adesso nemmeno il "metadone" emotivo sembra non  avere più effetto.. di qualsiasi genere e tipo sia...
> E la tristezza è che sono ben consapevole di cosa mi ha fatto... per questo non lo cercherò... Ma mi chiedo... si può essere così sciocchi da essere ancora (forse) innamorati di chi ci ha dato tanto dolore? E' masochismo? oppure è solo il detto che al cuor non si comanda?....Scusate lo sfogo.. ma da qualche giorno sto così... Posso raccontarlo solo a voi... mi vergogno di provare ancora queste cose...


perchè ti vergogni?
provare sentimenti è umano
il fato è che se sono mal riposti
ti fanno stare male
ricorda che il tempo è galantuomo
aiuta a gestire il dolore:smile:


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, una cosa giusta all'inizio l'hai scritta: mi vergogno. Bene. Continua così. per il resto, io sono cattivo perchè temo che sono così dall'origine. Sai, non è le persone cattive sono così semplicemente perchè la vita le ha in qualche modo incattivite. Non è che, di base, nasciamo tutti buoni e soffici. No no, io sono cattivo, crudele, maligno. E ci sono nato. E quindi no, non ti ignoro no.



Modo interessante, di tenerle la manina ...  ... 
Ci può stare, anche questa interpretazione ...


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mmmmmm...... forse è troppo presto... tra qualche tempo forse... Ma l'idea che tu possa spezzarmi le gambine aiuta


:carneval: tu tienilo a mente!


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo ben quasi 5 mesi....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante...
> E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?
> E' come se avessi retto per quasi 5 mesi a non prendere più della droga... ma adesso nemmeno il "metadone" emotivo sembra non  avere più effetto.. di qualsiasi genere e tipo sia...
> E la tristezza è che sono ben consapevole di cosa mi ha fatto... per questo non lo cercherò... Ma mi chiedo... si può essere così sciocchi da essere ancora (forse) innamorati di chi ci ha dato tanto dolore? E' masochismo? oppure è solo il detto che al cuor non si comanda?....Scusate lo sfogo.. ma da qualche giorno sto così... Posso raccontarlo solo a voi... mi vergogno di provare ancora queste cose...


Le crisi di astinenza vere, quelle pesanti, non sono mai fisiche ma psicologiche.
Anche dall'eroina fisicamente si esce in una ventina di giorni... ma con la testa ci si resta dentro anni. Vale per tutte le cose, finchè non riesci a riempiere il vuoto che la tua droga provvedeva a colmare.
Anche perchè se non è lui, arriverà un altro e alla fine sarà la stessa cosa.
Devi lavorare sul tuo vuoto.


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo ben quasi 5 mesi....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante...
> E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?
> E' come se avessi retto per quasi 5 mesi a non prendere più della droga... ma adesso nemmeno il "metadone" emotivo sembra non  avere più effetto.. di qualsiasi genere e tipo sia...
> E la tristezza è che sono ben consapevole di cosa mi ha fatto... per questo non lo cercherò... Ma mi chiedo... si può essere così sciocchi da essere ancora (forse) innamorati di chi ci ha dato tanto dolore? E' masochismo? oppure è solo il detto che al cuor non si comanda?....Scusate lo sfogo.. ma da qualche giorno sto così... Posso raccontarlo solo a voi... mi vergogno di provare ancora queste cose...


Vergognarti non ha senso 

Più che altro parvemi che tu faccia proprio fatica a stare bene con te stessa.

per tua fortuna sta arrivando l'estate,il sole ed il caldo fanno miracoli,a volte


----------



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vergognarti non ha senso
> 
> *Più che altro parvemi che tu faccia proprio fatica a stare bene con te stessa.
> 
> *per tua fortuna sta arrivando l'estate,il sole ed il caldo fanno miracoli,a volte



Ciao Perplesso... NO, anzi... come me stessa sto benissimo..... sono serena adesso faccio un sacco di cose...


----------



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le crisi di astinenza vere, quelle pesanti, non sono mai fisiche ma psicologiche.
> Anche dall'eroina fisicamente si esce in una ventina di giorni... ma con la testa ci si resta dentro anni. Vale per tutte le cose, finchè non riesci a riempiere il vuoto che la tua droga provvedeva a colmare.
> Anche perchè se non è lui, arriverà un altro e alla fine sarà la stessa cosa.
> *Devi lavorare sul tuo vuoto*.



Ciao Nobody, credevo anche io che il problema fosse questo... ma al momento sto bene con me stessa... per questo mi avvilisce la mancanza di lui...


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Perplesso... NO, anzi... come me stessa sto benissimo..... sono serena adesso faccio un sacco di cose...


stai bene con te stessa epperò ti manca.....la contraddizione dovrebbe farti pensare che alla fine quello che proprio non ti va giù il fatto che sia sparito così senza uno straccio di spiegazione

è l'inespresso,il fatto che la storia si sia conclusa così che ti fa rosicare


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Nobody, credevo anche io che il problema fosse questo... ma al momento sto bene con me stessa... per questo mi avvilisce la mancanza di lui...


se per te è una dipendenza, avevi visto bene... il problema è proprio quello. Se invece è solo una semplice mancanza, direi che allora sei nella normale fase di un distacco... sono malinconie di passaggio, che in certi giorni acquistano più forza... niente di grave, osservale come guardi le nuvole nere in certe giornate.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo ben quasi 5 mesi....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante...
> E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?
> E' come se avessi retto per quasi 5 mesi a non prendere più della droga... ma adesso nemmeno il "metadone" emotivo sembra non avere più effetto.. di qualsiasi genere e tipo sia...
> E la tristezza è che sono ben consapevole di cosa mi ha fatto... per questo non lo cercherò... Ma mi chiedo... si può essere così sciocchi da essere ancora (forse) innamorati di chi ci ha dato tanto dolore? E' masochismo? oppure è solo il detto che al cuor non si comanda?....Scusate lo sfogo.. ma da qualche giorno sto così... Posso raccontarlo solo a voi... mi vergogno di provare ancora queste cose...





Nobody ha detto:


> Le crisi di astinenza vere, quelle pesanti, non sono mai fisiche ma psicologiche.
> Anche dall'eroina fisicamente si esce in una ventina di giorni... ma con la testa ci si resta dentro anni. Vale per tutte le cose, finchè non riesci a riempiere il vuoto che la tua droga provvedeva a colmare.
> Anche perchè se non è lui, arriverà un altro e alla fine sarà la stessa cosa.
> Devi lavorare sul tuo vuoto.





perplesso ha detto:


> Vergognarti non ha senso
> 
> Più che altro parvemi che tu faccia proprio fatica a stare bene con te stessa.
> 
> per tua fortuna sta arrivando l'estate,il sole ed il caldo fanno miracoli,a volte





Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Nobody, credevo anche io che il problema fosse questo... ma al momento sto bene con me stessa... per questo mi avvilisce la mancanza di lui...





perplesso ha detto:


> stai bene con te stessa epperò ti manca.....la contraddizione dovrebbe farti pensare che alla fine quello che proprio non ti va giù il fatto che sia sparito così senza uno straccio di spiegazione
> 
> è l'inespresso,il fatto che la storia si sia conclusa così che ti fa rosicare



tutto questo che non è altro che il tempo CI aiuteranno a stare meglio, ma su una cosa sono completamente d'accordo ed è sul fatto che una persona sparisca così che ci fa rosicare e di brutto anche, ma non tutto sanno gestire le cose allo stesso modo, io so per certo che G. pur avendomi eliminato in ogni dove sta impazzendo perchè io non trovo il modo di contattarlo semplicemente perchè non voglio...

questo non significa che io non stia male, che la mia crisi di astinenza sia terminata o che abbiamo un vuoto... tutto prenderà il giusto verso... un passo alla volta.


JB sei uno stronzo, a me non hai insultato per niente e te lo avevo anche chiesto


----------



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai bene con te stessa epperò ti manca.....la contraddizione dovrebbe farti pensare che alla fine quello che proprio non ti va giù il fatto che sia sparito così senza uno straccio di spiegazione
> 
> *è l'inespresso,il fatto che la storia si sia conclusa così che ti fa rosicare*





Probabilmente è così ma non farei mai niente per farmi dare uno straccio di risposta... Piuttosto sto di merda a vita...non avrà mai più uno straccio di soddisfazione o considerazione da me... Mai.... tu sai quanto gli ho dato.... non merita più nulla... e io sono sempre stata dell'idea che l'orgoglio serva a poco in amore.. ma in questo caso non otterrei nulla di nulla...Se non dargli la possibilità di "riavvicinarmi" mantenendo la sua coscienza pulita.. NO! MAI.....


----------



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tutto questo che non è altro che il tempo CI aiuteranno a stare meglio, ma su una cosa sono completamente d'accordo ed è sul fatto che una persona sparisca così che ci fa rosicare e di brutto anche, ma non tutto sanno gestire le cose allo stesso modo, io so per certo che G. *pur avendomi eliminato in ogni dove sta impazzendo perchè io non trovo il modo di contattarlo semplicemente perchè non voglio...
> 
> *questo non significa che io non stia male, che la mia crisi di astinenza sia terminata o che abbiamo un vuoto... tutto prenderà il giusto verso... un passo alla volta.
> 
> ...



non credo che il mio stia impazzendo.. ma certamente non si aspettava questo totale e assoluto silenzio... per così tanto tempo (oltre al fatto che ho eliminato tutti i possibili contatti tra di noi.... )....


----------



## viola di mare (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> non credo che il mio stia impazzendo.. ma certamente non si aspettava questo totale e assoluto silenzio... per così tanto tempo (oltre al fatto che ho eliminato tutti i possibili contatti tra di noi.... )....



ne usciamo... vedrai.


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo ben quasi 5 mesi....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante...
> E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?
> E' come se avessi retto per quasi 5 mesi a non prendere più della droga... ma adesso nemmeno il "metadone" emotivo sembra non  avere più effetto.. di qualsiasi genere e tipo sia...
> E la tristezza è che sono ben consapevole di cosa mi ha fatto... per questo non lo cercherò... Ma mi chiedo... si può essere così sciocchi da essere ancora (forse) innamorati di chi ci ha dato tanto dolore? E' masochismo? oppure è solo il detto che al cuor non si comanda?....Scusate lo sfogo.. ma da qualche giorno sto così... Posso raccontarlo solo a voi... mi vergogno di provare ancora queste cose...


ho letto un po' di risposte, non so la tua storia ma qualcosa ho capito e l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è che è normale, il fatto che lui ti abbia fatto soffrire non c'entra niente, perchè a te manca quando lui ti faceva stare bene, le emozioni che ti faceva provare, il fatto che poi sia finita senza una fine, lascia tutto sospeso, quindi è umano chiedersi "come sarebbe andata?" sarà banale ma è vero che il tempo aiuta, datti tempo, 5 mesi sono pochi, io ci ho messo un paio di anni per dimenticare un uomo sposato del quale mi ero innamorata


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> JB sei uno stronzo, a me non hai insultato per niente e te lo avevo anche chiesto


Eh?


----------



## viola di mare (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


si te lo avevo chiesto in un altro 3d, avevo bisogno che tu mi ricordassi quanto fosse stronzo il mio compagno e tu hai latitato


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si te lo avevo chiesto in un altro 3d, avevo bisogno che tu mi ricordassi quanto fosse stronzo il mio compagno e tu hai latitato


Ma dovevo insultare te o lui? E poi mica ricordo. Aspè, era quello che cazziava i tuoi figli o qualcosa del genere? Sbaglio? Entrambi separati con prole e lui che non si conteneva?


----------



## viola di mare (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dovevo insultare te o lui? E poi mica ricordo. Aspè, era quello che cazziava i tuoi figli o qualcosa del genere? Sbaglio? Entrambi separati con prole e lui che non si conteneva?



si e dovevi cazziare me perchè non riesco a venirne fuori anche se non stiamo più insieme


ma te non mi calcoli proprio!!! :incazzato:


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si e dovevi cazziare me perchè non riesco a venirne fuori anche se non stiamo più insieme
> 
> 
> ma te non mi calcoli proprio!!! :incazzato:


E' che se glielo chiedi a lui gli passa la voglia...


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> se per te è una dipendenza, avevi visto bene... il problema è proprio quello. Se invece è solo una semplice mancanza, direi che allora sei nella normale fase di un distacco... sono malinconie di passaggio, che in certi giorni acquistano più forza... niente di grave, osservale come guardi le nuvole nere in certe giornate.


Sei quello nuovo/vecchio? Ciao, benvenuto/bentornato.
Sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto a Calipso...

:smile:


----------



## tullio (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Probabilmente è così ma non farei mai niente per farmi dare uno straccio di risposta... Piuttosto sto di merda a vita...non avrà mai più uno straccio di soddisfazione o considerazione da me... Mai.... (...) NO! MAI.....


Non conosco la storia e mi riferisco solo a questo 3d. 
Vergognarsi? E di cosa? Di aver amato? Chi ama dona e lo fa volentieri, con tutto il cuore senza chiedere nulla. Vergognarsi di aver amato? E se si vergogna chi ama cosa dovrebbe fare chi odia? 
IL fatto che la cosa sia finita senza finire, senza una precisazione, con mille cose non dette e, probabilmente nemmeno chieste, con mille gesti da compiere, tanto da sapere tanto ancora da donare... questo rende tutto più doloroso. Non siamo robot con un pulsante. Per fortuna. Siamo vivi. Per fortuna. Siamo quelli che siamo, pieni di contraddizioni, difetti, dolori, speranze... siamo...sei TU. E avrai dolore ancora e soffrirai, perché tu sei tu e non puoi far finta di nulla. Anche qui: per fortuna. Soffrire per amore è meglio di non aver mai amato. Quella persona ora fa parte della tua vita. C'è dentro. Sta nella tua memoria, in quel che sei, nei tuoi giorni e nei tuoi pensieri. E, niente illusioni, non ne uscirà mai. Non si può, non si potrà mai (anche perché non vale certo la pena di farsi spezzar ele gambe hehehehe) ricominciare però...quello che è stato è stato importante. 
E quella persona, pure lui, che non è il diavolo e chissà cosa ha ora in testa, avrà te nella memoria, almeno ogni tanto. E penserà ai momenti splendidi che ha vissuto con te. La questione non è dargli o no soddisfazione. La questione è che, essendo quella che sei, non potrai non pensarci. Poi non lo chiamerai, naturalmente. Ma non può non mancarti. IL tempo aiuterà, certo. Ma ora fa parte di te e non potrà non mancarti mai. 
Mala vita non è finita. Per fortuna. Avrai tempo per vivere ancora. Per fortuna. 
;-)


----------



## viola di mare (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' che se glielo chiedi a lui gli passa la voglia...


----------



## Calipso (2 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia e mi riferisco solo a questo 3d.
> Vergognarsi? E di cosa? Di aver amato? Chi ama dona e lo fa volentieri, con tutto il cuore senza chiedere nulla. Vergognarsi di aver amato? E se si vergogna chi ama cosa dovrebbe fare chi odia?
> IL fatto che la cosa sia finita senza finire, senza una precisazione, con mille cose non dette e, probabilmente nemmeno chieste, con mille gesti da compiere, tanto da sapere tanto ancora da donare... questo rende tutto più doloroso. Non siamo robot con un pulsante. Per fortuna. Siamo vivi. Per fortuna. Siamo quelli che siamo, pieni di contraddizioni, difetti, dolori, speranze... siamo...sei TU. E avrai dolore ancora e soffrirai, perché tu sei tu e non puoi far finta di nulla. Anche qui: per fortuna. Soffrire per amore è meglio di non aver mai amato. Quella persona ora fa parte della tua vita. C'è dentro. Sta nella tua memoria, in quel che sei, nei tuoi giorni e nei tuoi pensieri. E, niente illusioni, non ne uscirà mai. Non si può, non si potrà mai (anche perché non vale certo la pena di farsi spezzar ele gambe hehehehe) ricominciare però...quello che è stato è stato importante.
> E quella persona, pure lui, che non è il diavolo e chissà cosa ha ora in testa, avrà te nella memoria, almeno ogni tanto. E penserà ai momenti splendidi che ha vissuto con te. La questione non è dargli o no soddisfazione. La questione è che, essendo quella che sei, non potrai non pensarci. Poi non lo chiamerai, naturalmente. Ma non può non mancarti. IL tempo aiuterà, certo. Ma ora fa parte di te e non potrà non mancarti mai.
> ...



Grazie... sembra quasi che tu mi conosca.............


----------



## zanna (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Grazie... sembra quasi che tu mi conosca.............


Allora è un vizio ...


----------



## feather (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo ben quasi 5 mesi....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante...
> E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?
> E' come se avessi retto per quasi 5 mesi a non prendere più della droga... ma adesso nemmeno il "metadone" emotivo sembra non  avere più effetto.. di qualsiasi genere e tipo sia...
> E la tristezza è che sono ben consapevole di cosa mi ha fatto... per questo non lo cercherò... Ma mi chiedo... si può essere così sciocchi da essere ancora (forse) innamorati di chi ci ha dato tanto dolore? E' masochismo? oppure è solo il detto che al cuor non si comanda?....Scusate lo sfogo.. ma da qualche giorno sto così... Posso raccontarlo solo a voi... mi vergogno di provare ancora queste cose...


Credo sia così per tutti. 
A me la mia ex amante manca come l'aria certi giorni. 
Passerà.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sei quello nuovo/vecchio? Ciao, benvenuto/bentornato.
> Sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto a Calipso...
> 
> :smile:


ciao lolapal, grazie benincontrata/o (non sono sicuro del genere)  si, sono il nuovo/vecchio...


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao lolapal, grazie* benincontrata/o* (non sono sicuro del genere)  si, sono il nuovo/vecchio...


Nelle forme di cortesia, in genere, si dice bentrovata/o, A nel mio caso :smile:

E' un piacere conoscerti. :smile:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Nelle forme di cortesia, in genere, si dice bentrovata/o, A nel mio caso :smile:
> 
> E' un piacere conoscerti. :smile:


sospettavo la A, ma non ne ero certo :smile: grazie, anche per me lo è :smile:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> JB sei uno stronzo, a me non hai insultato per niente e te lo avevo anche chiesto


ma che depravata...
se  proprio ci tieni, t'insulto io....:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (2 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia e mi riferisco solo a questo 3d.
> Vergognarsi? E di cosa? Di aver amato? Chi ama dona e lo fa volentieri, con tutto il cuore senza chiedere nulla. Vergognarsi di aver amato? E se si vergogna chi ama cosa dovrebbe fare chi odia?
> IL fatto che la cosa sia finita senza finire, senza una precisazione, con mille cose non dette e, probabilmente nemmeno chieste, con mille gesti da compiere, tanto da sapere tanto ancora da donare... questo rende tutto più doloroso. Non siamo robot con un pulsante. Per fortuna. Siamo vivi. Per fortuna. Siamo quelli che siamo, pieni di contraddizioni, difetti, dolori, speranze... siamo...sei TU. E avrai dolore ancora e soffrirai, perché tu sei tu e non puoi far finta di nulla. Anche qui: per fortuna. Soffrire per amore è meglio di non aver mai amato. Quella persona ora fa parte della tua vita. C'è dentro. Sta nella tua memoria, in quel che sei, nei tuoi giorni e nei tuoi pensieri. E, niente illusioni, non ne uscirà mai. Non si può, non si potrà mai (anche perché non vale certo la pena di farsi spezzar ele gambe hehehehe) ricominciare però...quello che è stato è stato importante.
> E quella persona, pure lui, che non è il diavolo e chissà cosa ha ora in testa, avrà te nella memoria, almeno ogni tanto. E penserà ai momenti splendidi che ha vissuto con te. La questione non è dargli o no soddisfazione. La questione è che, essendo quella che sei, non potrai non pensarci. Poi non lo chiamerai, naturalmente. Ma non può non mancarti. IL tempo aiuterà, certo. Ma ora fa parte di te e non potrà non mancarti mai.
> ...


commossa...


----------



## viola di mare (2 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che depravata...
> se proprio ci tieni, t'insulto io....:rotfl:



autorizzazione negata! :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> autorizzazione negata! :rotfl:


e da quando serve n'autorizzasiun'?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

non hai di meglio da chiedere ? pensa te





viola di mare ha detto:


> si te lo avevo chiesto in un altro 3d, avevo bisogno che tu mi ricordassi quanto fosse stronzo il mio compagno e tu hai latitato


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non hai di meglio da chiedere ? pensa te


da blow job e' er massimo...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' che se glielo chiedi a lui gli passa la voglia...


Vero


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che depravata...
> se  proprio ci tieni, t'insulto io....:rotfl:


No perché invece va bene JB come altri qui sanno cazziare  benissimo senza sconti a anzi mettendo il carico che talvolta può esser scomodo da digerire ... Quindi quando si sente la necessità di esser strapazzati si va direttamente a chiedere a chi sa farlo :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No perché invece va bene JB come altri qui sanno cazziare  benissimo senza sconti a anzi mettendo il carico che talvolta può esser scomodo da digerire ... Quindi quando si sente la necessità di esser strapazzati si va direttamente a chiedere a chi sa farlo :mrgreen:


Infatti come ti cazzia lui... poi ti stimola pure la retorica... e la diuresi... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti come ti cazzia lui... poi ti stimola pure la retorica... e la diuresi... :mrgreen:


JB=Plin, plin? :singleeye: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo ben quasi 5 mesi....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante...
> E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?
> E' come se avessi retto per quasi 5 mesi a non prendere più della droga... ma adesso nemmeno il "metadone" emotivo sembra non  avere più effetto.. di qualsiasi genere e tipo sia...
> E la tristezza è che sono ben consapevole di cosa mi ha fatto... per questo non lo cercherò... Ma mi chiedo... si può essere così sciocchi da essere ancora (forse) innamorati di chi ci ha dato tanto dolore? E' masochismo? oppure è solo il detto che al cuor non si comanda?....Scusate lo sfogo.. ma da qualche giorno sto così... Posso raccontarlo solo a voi... mi vergogno di provare ancora queste cose...


Hai lavorato su te stessa? Questo vuoto, questa inacapacità di prendere le distanze in modo netto da una simile fonte di sofferenza, hai provato a chiederti da dove nascono? Un pò di terapia o cmq supporto psicologico no?


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No perché invece va bene JB come altri qui sanno cazziare  benissimo senza sconti a anzi mettendo il carico che talvolta *può esser scomodo da digerire ..*. Quindi quando si sente la necessità di esser strapazzati si va direttamente a chiedere a chi sa farlo :mrgreen:


scomodo non mi pare la definizione giusta perché lascia intendere che vada a toccare nel vivo cose sensate , direi fuori luogo .
capisco che finché non tocca a voi la cosa sia divertente ma
passi la vecchia , passi la mentecatta , passi la psicolabile...ma impasticcata a me che non ho mai (per fortuna) nemmeno un mal di testa , che non uso da tempo (anche per cessata attività )la pillola e al massimo potrei degluttire per sbaglio una pastiglia valda....
non ha senso , motivo e ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scomodo non mi pare la definizione giusta perché lascia intendere che vada a toccare nel vivo cose sensate , direi fuori luogo .
> capisco che finché non tocca a voi la cosa sia divertente ma
> passi la vecchia , passi la mentecatta , passi la psicolabile...ma impasticcata a me che non ho mai (per fortuna) nemmeno un mal di testa , che non uso da tempo (anche per cessata attività )la pillola e al massimo potrei degluttire per sbaglio una pastiglia valda....
> non ha senso , motivo e ragione.


Ma tu le pasticche dovresti prenderle, invece. Male che non ne prendi, ti farebbero bene. Ma mica per il mal di testa, perchè una che passi questo e passi quello e si lamenta se uno le da dell'impasticcata (o meglio di una che dovrebbe impasticcarsi), sottintende che in realtà a te non passa proprio un cazzo di nulla, ed in nessun senso. E almeno sii onesta, vecchia citrulla rinsecchita.


----------



## Gian (2 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo ben quasi *5 mesi*....perchè? Io mi chiedo perchè riesce ancora a farmi stare male.... Qualche giorno fa ho scritto e oggi lo ribadisco che non riuscirei ad avere nemmeno dei contatti fisici con lui, il mio ex amante...
> E allora come mai mi manca la sua presenza?...perchè non riesco a lasciarmelo alle spalle? Perchè mi accorgo ancora di non potergli raccontare ciò che mi succede e penso che è un peccato a volte...? Perchè, nel letto, prima di addormentarmi a volte mi chiedo ancora come sta e se... (sono ridicola lo so)... mi pensa ogni tanto....?


mi pare un ragionamento molto umano, il tuo.
5 mesi sono veramente pochi, e chi è passato in una esperienza di questo genere
sa che ogni tanto, come un flash, come una reminiscenza improvvisa, può capitare
di pensare al vecchio partner: una moglie, un'amante, un ex marito, a seconda dei casi.

ad esempio quando due persone si separano o si divorziano, si usano degli "schermi mentali"
del tipo "non sei nessuno,non provo più nulla per te". Molto spesso, ma non sempre, sono delle difese
nei confronti di persone che ci hanno fatto soffrire. A volte, non sempre, non è vero nulla: se abbiamo
percorso un bel pezzo di strada, lungo o corto che sia, il ricordo di loro resta sottotraccia.
se può valere come esperienza, ricordo bene una tizia che si sarà divorziata....una ventina
di anni fa, pressapoco, dopo un litigiosa separazione.
ebbene, questa donna, non ha confessato di essere ancora legata al suo ex, ma
dopo la bellezza di *venti anni* mi ha detto (perchè di me si fida) che "lui c'è sempre".
Valli a spiegare i sentimenti umani!

spero di essere stato di qualche utilità, buona serata.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Aprile 2014)

@Calipso

La sola terapia, dal momento che stai bene con te stessa, cioè deduco che ti piaci (deduco bene?), è sminuire costantemente la sua persona nella tua testa. E' trovare (non credo sia difficile) le mille ragioni per cui tu sei MIGLIORE di lui.
Metti insieme tullio e la caciotta: ne esce un bel mix ricostituente, non trovi?

E se no qui, con o senza JB, elenca scrivendole tutte le cose di lui che ti mancano: scoprirai che sono appunto le cose che ti dava che ti mancano, ma non lui in quanto lui, forse.
I vuoti che lasciano le persone che non ci hanno davvero amati sono solo apparenti.


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scomodo non mi pare la definizione giusta perché lascia intendere che vada a toccare nel vivo cose sensate , direi fuori luogo .
> capisco che finché non tocca a voi la cosa sia divertente ma
> passi la vecchia , passi la mentecatta , passi la psicolabile...ma impasticcata a me che non ho mai (per fortuna) nemmeno un mal di testa , che non uso da tempo (anche per cessata attività )la pillola e al massimo potrei degluttire per sbaglio una pastiglia valda....
> non ha senso , motivo e ragione.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu le pasticche dovresti prenderle, invece. Male che non ne prendi, ti farebbero bene. Ma mica per il mal di testa, perchè una che passi questo e passi quello e si lamenta se uno le da dell'impasticcata (o meglio di una che dovrebbe impasticcarsi), sottintende che in realtà a te non passa proprio un cazzo di nulla, ed in nessun senso. E almeno sii onesta, vecchia citrulla rinsecchita.


opcorn:


----------



## Principessa (2 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Credo sia così per tutti.
> A me la mia ex amante manca come l'aria certi giorni.
> Passerà.


No, può durare anche tutta la vita se non vi date una mossa e cominciate a provare seriamente a riempire quel vuoto...

Come?

Banalissimo.

Conoscendo altre persone.


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, può durare anche tutta la vita se non vi date una mossa e cominciate a provare seriamente a riempire quel vuoto...
> 
> Come?
> 
> ...


Ma figurati. Non conosco una donna altrettando bella, intelligente e passionale, ma neanche remotamente...
Inoltre abito con mia moglie, e ho un figlio piccolo cui prendermi cura, anche la incontrassi non avrei il tempo da dedicarle. Anche andassi a vivere da solo il week end spesso lo passerei con il piccolo, e quando mai la vedrei sta poveraccia?
Ammesso di trovarla, cosa che mi pare quasi impossibile.
La verità è che les jeux sont faits. La possibilità di avere un rapporto di coppia l'ho avuta e l'ho giocata male. Posso godermi mio figlio, i miei hobby, la mia carriera. Per una relazione d'amore e il sesso è tardi.


----------



## Calipso (3 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, può durare anche tutta la vita se non vi date una mossa e cominciate a provare seriamente a riempire quel vuoto...
> 
> Come?
> 
> ...


Ok... io non passo tutte le mie serate in giro....Ma esco..e conosco e accetto anche inviti... Solo... non è una cosa così semplice sostituire qualcuno quando gli hai voluto davvero bene, e fortuna che è così, altrimenti, come qualcuno diceva, sarebbe... _tanto rumore per nulla no?...

_


----------



## Calipso (3 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Hai lavorato su te stessa? Questo vuoto, *questa inacapacità di prendere le distanze in modo netto da una simile fonte di sofferenza*, hai provato a chiederti da dove nascono? Un pò di terapia o cmq supporto psicologico no?



H7 altro che se ho preso le distanze in modo netto! Credo che sia molto banale ragione... gli ho voluto tanto bene...e cmq, sarà anche stato una "merdaccia"  ragazzi, ma visto che, magari sbagliando, non mi reputo proprio una poverina senza cervello... qualcosa  deve avermi dato e qualcosa di speciale, almeno per me, deve averlo avuto per avermi tenuta vicino ad alti e bassi 3 anni e mezzo.... mandando a monte tutte le possibili relazioni che mi sono capitate....
Probabilmente sono quegli aspetti speciali che mi mancano....


----------



## Calipso (3 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> mi pare un ragionamento molto umano, il tuo.
> 5 mesi sono veramente pochi, e chi è passato in una esperienza di questo genere
> sa che ogni tanto, come un flash, come una reminiscenza improvvisa, può capitare
> di pensare al vecchio partner: una moglie, un'amante, un ex marito, a seconda dei casi.
> ...





...si lo sei stato... grazie...


----------



## Calipso (3 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Calipso
> 
> La sola terapia, dal momento che stai bene con te stessa, *cioè deduco che ti piaci *(deduco bene?), è sminuire costantemente la sua persona nella tua testa. E' trovare (non credo sia difficile) le mille ragioni per cui tu sei MIGLIORE di lui.
> Metti insieme tullio e la caciotta: ne esce un bel mix ricostituente, non trovi?
> ...


Si al momento mi piaccio abbastanza, e non sotto l'aspetto puramente estetico.. ma soprattutto mentale...

adesso me lo stampo a fuoco sulla fronte... 

Grazie gioia bella.... 

ah... stamattina l'ho cancellato anche dalla rubrica del telefono... così non vedo più nemmeno i suoi status su whattsup...
vediamo se miglioro...


----------



## Calipso (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scomodo non mi pare la definizione giusta perché lascia intendere che vada a toccare nel vivo cose sensate , *direi fuori luogo *.
> capisco che finché non tocca a voi la cosa sia divertente ma
> passi la vecchia , passi la mentecatta , passi la psicolabile...ma impasticcata a me che non ho mai (per fortuna) nemmeno un mal di testa , che non uso da tempo (anche per cessata attività )la pillola e al massimo potrei degluttire per sbaglio una pastiglia valda....
> non ha senso , motivo e ragione.


.


----------



## oceansize (3 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si al momento mi piaccio abbastanza, e non sotto l'aspetto puramente estetico.. ma soprattutto mentale...
> 
> adesso me lo stampo a fuoco sulla fronte...
> 
> ...


Odio whatsapp per sta cosa, resisti,  non aggiungerlo di nuovo, poi ti scoprirai un giorno che nn lo avrai pensato nenache un minuto, sarà l'inizio della "guarigione":up:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si al momento mi piaccio abbastanza, e non sotto l'aspetto puramente estetico..* ma soprattutto mentale...
> *
> adesso me lo stampo a fuoco sulla fronte...
> 
> ...


Eh, si vede, una figata proprio.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si al momento mi piaccio abbastanza, e non sotto l'aspetto puramente estetico.. ma soprattutto mentale...
> 
> adesso me lo stampo a fuoco sulla fronte...
> 
> ...


sono dell'idea che lo dimenticherai quando veramente vorrai farlo e non troverai dentro di te nemmeno l'ombra della speranza di un ritorno.
quella che, secondo me, ti sta tenendo ancora sul filo del rasoio, in pratica ci devi credere veramente per guarire.
proprio come in tutte le dipendenze


----------



## Gian (3 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> ...si lo sei stato... grazie...


prego....per whatsapp ...è un sistema infernale che permette di capire
se "lui" (o "lei"  ) è on line....visto che viaggia via internet. In orari i più disparati.
hai fatto bene a levarlo proprio dalla rubrica perchè anche se
cancelli la chattata, capita che spunti fuori se per caso ti invia un qualsiasi messaggio
(es. buona pasqua).


----------



## viola di mare (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma figurati. Non conosco una donna altrettando bella, intelligente e passionale, ma neanche remotamente...
> Inoltre abito con mia moglie, e ho un figlio piccolo cui prendermi cura, anche la incontrassi non avrei il tempo da dedicarle. Anche andassi a vivere da solo il week end spesso lo passerei con il piccolo, e quando mai la vedrei sta poveraccia?
> Ammesso di trovarla, cosa che mi pare quasi impossibile.
> La verità è che les jeux sont faits. La possibilità di avere un rapporto di coppia l'ho avuta e l'ho giocata male. Posso godermi mio figlio, i miei hobby, la mia carriera. Per una relazione d'amore e il sesso è tardi.


apa: che famo? c'ammazzamo???



Gian ha detto:


> prego....per whatsapp ...è un sistema infernale che permette di capire
> se "lui" (o "lei" ) è on line....visto che viaggia via internet. In orari i più disparati.
> hai fatto bene a levarlo proprio dalla rubrica perchè anche se
> cancelli la chattata, capita che spunti fuori se per caso ti invia un qualsiasi messaggio
> (es. buona pasqua).


dopo 3 anni e mezzo il nr lo sai a memoria... pure se lo cancelli dalla rubrica e cancelli le chat basta un buona pasqua e se ti interessa lo stato e l'ultimo collegamento lo vedi uguale :triste:




Calipso ha detto:


> H7 altro che se ho preso le distanze in modo netto! Credo che sia molto banale ragione... gli ho voluto tanto bene...e cmq, sarà anche stato una "merdaccia" ragazzi, ma visto che, magari sbagliando, non mi reputo proprio una poverina senza cervello... qualcosa deve avermi dato e qualcosa di speciale, almeno per me, deve averlo avuto per avermi tenuta vicino ad alti e bassi 3 anni e mezzo.... mandando a monte tutte le possibili relazioni che mi sono capitate....
> Probabilmente sono quegli aspetti speciali che mi mancano....


:up:


----------



## perplesso (3 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si al momento mi piaccio abbastanza, e non sotto l'aspetto puramente estetico.. ma soprattutto mentale...
> 
> adesso me lo stampo a fuoco sulla fronte...
> 
> ...


non ti so dire se 5-6 mesi siano poco o tanto tempo.     a sensazione devi abituarti all'idea che questa cosa ti roderà sempre.    solo che un giorno a sto rosicamento non ci penserai più.

è questo obbiettivo che deve darti la forza di riemergere dal guado


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma figurati. Non conosco una donna altrettando bella, intelligente e passionale, ma neanche remotamente...
> Inoltre abito con mia moglie, e ho un figlio piccolo cui prendermi cura, anche la incontrassi non avrei il tempo da dedicarle. Anche andassi a vivere da solo il week end spesso lo passerei con il piccolo, e quando mai la vedrei sta poveraccia?
> Ammesso di trovarla, cosa che mi pare quasi impossibile.
> La verità è che les jeux sont faits. La possibilità di avere un rapporto di coppia l'ho avuta e l'ho giocata male. Posso godermi mio figlio, i miei hobby, la mia carriera. Per una relazione d'amore e il sesso è tardi.



Parli come se avessi ottant'anni!


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti come ti cazzia lui... poi ti stimola pure la retorica... e la diuresi... :mrgreen:



E e e e e altro, l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai, peccato sia 'nero'.

Ciao JB, mi mancavi molto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E e e e e altro, l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai, peccato sia 'nero'.
> 
> Ciao JB, mi mancavi molto.


Nero? Negro? Necro?


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nero? Negro? Necro?



Nero e basta.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nero e basta.


Ma nel senso di, ta-dà: FASCIO?


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nel senso di, ta-dà: FASCIO?



Spero di no, non cosi nero, o mi illudo.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Spero di no, non cosi nero, o mi illudo.


Allora cosa intendi?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora cosa intendi?


(suspance)


----------



## lolapal (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (suspance)


Quanto sei impaziente!


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora cosa intendi?



Spero tu non simpatizzi per Forza Nuova o per tipi alla Storace. Spero.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quanto sei impaziente!


Ma io lo so pure cosa vuole dire, però vorrei che lo scrivesse lei. Essù, che sarà mai.


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io lo so pure cosa vuole dire, però vorrei che lo scrivesse lei. Essù, che sarà mai.



Insieme, di Mina............


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Spero tu non simpatizzi per Forza Nuova o per tipi alla Storace. Spero.


Ecchelallà. Disy, fammi capire: ammesso che tu avessi voglia del sottoscritto (e ammesso e non concesso che il sottoscritto contraccambi) e se per un assurdo salto spaziotemporale ci trovassimo un una bolla del continuum dell'universo, soli io e te, a core a core, ecco, tu in piena crisi ormonale, io con tutto durissimo oltre ogni umana possibilità, ecco dicevo, mentre io sarei impegnato a sussurrarti all'orecchio modi e modi per consumare la nostra passione tu, zuppa di desiderio, ti premuniresti comunque di chiedermi se ho la tessera di un certo partito o meno?


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecchelallà. Disy, fammi capire: ammesso che tu avessi voglia del sottoscritto (e ammesso e non concesso che il sottoscritto contraccambi) e se per un assurdo salto spaziotemporale ci trovassimo un una bolla del continuum dell'universo, soli io e te, a core a core, ecco, tu in piena crisi ormonale, io con tutto durissimo oltre ogni umana possibilità, ecco dicevo, mentre io sarei impegnato a sussurrarti all'orecchio modi e modi per consumare la nostra passione tu, zuppa di desiderio, ti premuniresti comunque di chiedermi se ho la tessera di un certo partito o meno?



Prima ancora che tu mi rispondessi, effettivamente, mi sono fermata a pensare che del mio amico non so niente di niente  in questo senso, ma è diverso.
Se però, di lui, avessi saputo per caso, prima di divetare amici,  essere fascista, non avrei mai legato. Un mio limite?  Non saprei.

Non ho amici di destra, parenti si, amici no.

Però per un amicizia piena ritengo importate pensarla allo stesso modo.

Con il mio caro amico, ancora prima di diventare amici-amici, non ci siamo intesi sul modo di crescere i figli, a suo parere accontento troppo le mie figlie, solo un parere, ma i suoi sono piccoli, lo vorrò vedere quando saranno più grandi se sarà fermo nelle sue attuali fermezze-certezze.
Le situazioni vanno vissute.

p.s. Sei troppo giovane per me, mannaggia!

Ora non si parla più, non di quello, non delle rispettive famiglie,  altra situazione. Dovrei capire altro di lui?  Al momento non mi preoccupo.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prima ancora che tu mi rispondessi, effettivamente, mi sono fermata a pensare che del mio amico non so niente di niente  in questo senso, ma è diverso.
> Se però, di lui, avessi saputo per caso, prima di divetare amici,  essere fascista, non avrei mai legato. Un mio limite?  Non saprei.
> 
> Non ho amici di destra, parenti si, amici no.
> ...


Ma allo stesso modo di che? Tu fai la benestante bancaria proletaria, ed io il proletario fassista? Ma sai cosa frega a me di partiti e partitelli o di definirmi così e pomì? Ou? A me piacciono le persone. A volte. Ma quando mi piacciono mi piacciono anche se la pensano diversamente da me (e come potrebbe essere altrimenti, dico) su certi aspetti anche pregnanti. Magari sono interessanti proprio per quello. A me di una persona piace l'intelligenza (ed il culo - anche le tette ma meno del culo). Tutto il resto sono fregnacce.


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma allo stesso modo di che? Tu fai la benestante bancaria proletaria, ed io il proletario fassista? Ma sai cosa frega a me di partiti e partitelli o di definirmi così e pomì? Ou? A me piacciono le persone. A volte. Ma quando mi piacciono mi piacciono anche se la pensano diversamente da me (e come potrebbe essere altrimenti, dico) su certi aspetti anche pregnanti. Magari sono interessanti proprio per quello. A me di una persona piace l'intelligenza (ed il culo - anche le tette ma meno del culo). Tutto il resto sono fregnacce.


Io benestante?

Non direi proprio, ho lavorato 40anni, una buona pensione, tante spese, una vita normale, credo.

Tu proletario?  Ne dubito.

Anche a me piacciono le persone, ma con certe proprio non riesco a confrontarmi, d'accordo essere diversi, ma su certe cose devo avere intesa.

Tu sei indecifrabile, per me, per ora.


----------



## feather (4 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Parli come se avessi ottant'anni!


Di fatto la situazione è questa. Che ne abbia 80 o 35 non fa differenza.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io benestante?
> 
> Non direi proprio, ho lavorato 40anni, una buona pensione, tante spese, una vita normale, credo.
> 
> ...


Non é la prima volta che leggo queste cose e mi viene da sorridere come a me di certe cose non frega nulla.
Non ho la minima idea di chi votasse il mio amante. In questo momento il mio migliore amico è una della persone più umportanti della mia vita e giuro che non ho la minima idea di chi voti.
La politica e le idee politiche degli altri non mi hannoai interessato ma forse perché a me di questi argomenti non me ne é mai fregato molto.
E resto stupita e mi é del tutto incomprensibile leggere come ci sono persone che addirittura la usano come metro di valutazione per frequentare persone..


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é la prima volta che leggo queste cose e mi viene da sorridere come a me di certe cose non frega nulla.
> Non ho la minima idea di chi votasse il mio amante. In questo momento il mio migliore amico è una della persone più umportanti della mia vita e giuro che non ho la minima idea di chi voti.
> La politica e le idee politiche degli altri non mi hannoai interessato ma forse perché a me di questi argomenti non me ne é mai fregato molto.
> E resto stupita e mi *é del tutto incomprensibile leggere come ci sono persone che addirittura la usano come metro di valutazione per frequentare persone*..


Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo. E sono d'accordo con JB riguardo al fatto che è la persona e non la sua posizione politica; si può discutere, anche animatamente, ed essere di opinioni diverse su tanti argomenti e poi continuare a provare stima e rispetto reciproci, pur rimanendo su posizioni diametralmente opposte.
Anzi, certe volte è anche utile confrontarsi con chi la pensa tanto diversamente, perché a stare sempre tra persone che si danno ragione l'un l'altra, si rischia di perdere quel senso critico indispensabile per vivere la politica e le sue sfaccettature.

Buongiorno Farfie!


----------



## Principessa (4 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é la prima volta che leggo queste cose e mi viene da sorridere come a me di certe cose non frega nulla.
> Non ho la minima idea di chi votasse il mio amante. In questo momento il mio migliore amico è una della persone più umportanti della mia vita e giuro che non ho la minima idea di chi voti.
> La politica e le idee politiche degli altri non mi hannoai interessato ma forse perché a me di questi argomenti non me ne é mai fregato molto.
> *E resto stupita e mi é del tutto incomprensibile leggere come ci sono persone che addirittura la usano come metro di valutazione per frequentare persone..*


Al di là se la politica interessi o meno, le scelte politiche dicono tanto di una persona, soprattutto riguardo ai valori che ha.
Ed è umano che si voglia conoscere qualcuno affine.
Poi non è detto che chi vota come me lo sia, ma è un buon indizio comunque.

Il mio ex F. votava Berlusconi e non posso dire fosse una cattiva persona però rabbrividivo di fronte a certi discorsi che faceva, lontanissimi dal mio modo di essere.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

condivido





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma allo stesso modo di che? Tu fai la benestante bancaria proletaria, ed io il proletario fassista? Ma sai cosa frega a me di partiti e partitelli o di definirmi così e pomì? Ou? *A me piacciono le persone. A volte. Ma quando mi piacciono mi piacciono anche se la pensano diversamente da me (e come potrebbe essere altrimenti, dico) su certi aspetti anche pregnanti. Magari sono interessanti proprio per quello. A me di una persona piace l'intelligenza* (ed il culo - anche le tette ma meno del culo). Tutto il resto sono fregnacce.


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é la prima volta che leggo queste cose e mi viene da sorridere come a me di certe cose non frega nulla.
> Non ho la minima idea di chi votasse il mio amante. In questo momento il mio migliore amico è una della persone più umportanti della mia vita e giuro che non ho la minima idea di chi voti.
> La politica e le idee politiche degli altri non mi hannoai interessato ma forse perché a me di questi argomenti non me ne é mai fregato molto.
> E resto stupita e mi é del tutto incomprensibile leggere come ci sono persone che addirittura la usano come metro di valutazione per frequentare persone..



Io non avrei mai sposato un fascista, mai, piuttosto sola a vita!

Non  questione di chi si vota, si può anche non votare, ma di come la si pensa sulla gente, alla sensibilità verso gli altri.


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Al di là se la politica interessi o meno, le scelte politiche dicono tanto di una persona, soprattutto riguardo ai valori che ha.
> Ed è umano che si voglia conoscere qualcuno affine.
> Poi non è detto che chi vota come me lo sia, ma è un buon indizio comunque.:up:
> 
> Il mio ex F. votava Berlusconi e non posso dire fosse una cattiva persona però rabbrividivo di fronte a certi discorsi che faceva, lontanissimi dal mio modo di essere.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo. E sono d'accordo con JB riguardo al fatto che è la persona e non la sua posizione politica; si può discutere, anche animatamente, ed essere di opinioni diverse su tanti argomenti e poi continuare a provare stima e rispetto reciproci, pur rimanendo su posizioni diametralmente opposte.
> Anzi, certe volte è anche utile confrontarsi con chi la pensa tanto diversamente, perché a stare sempre tra persone che si danno ragione l'un l'altra, si rischia di perdere quel senso critico indispensabile per vivere la politica e le sue sfaccettature.
> 
> Buongiorno Farfie!


Buonasera


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non avrei mai sposato un fascista, mai, piuttosto sola a vita!
> 
> Non  questione di chi si vota, si può anche non votare, ma di come la si pensa sulla gente, alla sensibilità verso gli altri.





Principessa ha detto:


> Al di là se la politica interessi o meno, le scelte politiche dicono tanto di una persona, soprattutto riguardo ai valori che ha.
> Ed è umano che si voglia conoscere qualcuno affine.
> Poi non è detto che chi vota come me lo sia, ma è un buon indizio comunque.
> 
> Il mio ex F. votava Berlusconi e non posso dire fosse una cattiva persona però rabbrividivo di fronte a certi discorsi che faceva, lontanissimi dal mio modo di essere.


Forse dipende molto dal fatto che mi disinteresso parecchio della politica quindi davvero fatico a farlo diventare un problema.
Ho chiesto a mio narito cosa votasse dopo anni che lo conoscevo, e credo di non averglielo più chiesto.


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse dipende molto dal fatto che mi disinteresso parecchio della politica quindi davvero fatico a farlo diventare un problema.
> Ho chiesto a mio narito cosa votasse dopo anni che lo conoscevo, e credo di non averglielo più chiesto.



Se è cosi ovvio, ma un fascista lo è anche nei comportamenti in casa, te ne accorgeresti.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se è cosi ovvio, ma un fascista lo è anche nei comportamenti in casa, te ne accorgeresti.


Si perchè si alza la mattina e inizia a dirti...Faccetta neraaaaaaaaaaa delll'abisssiniaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Una volta ho trovato un manifestin del 1949 della chiesa
dove stava scritto che si scomunicavano le donne che si sposavano ai comunisti...


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

beh, un certo tipo di "Menschenbild" (idea/pensiero sull'essere umano),
come anche un certo tipo di "Weltanschauung" (visione del mondo)
si traduce e come nel quotidiano, nel comportamento, nel porsi,
nei pensieri, idee ecc. ... e anche se i pensieri contrastanti possono 
essere molto interessanti, c'è un certo tipo ... che proprio alla base 
non va, non ci sta proprio ... influisce su principi molto fondamentali ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se è cosi ovvio, ma un fascista lo è anche nei comportamenti in casa, te ne accorgeresti.


Cioè? A parte indossare esclusivamente camice nere e rasarsi il cranio, dico.


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè? A parte indossare esclusivamente camice nere e rasarsi il cranio, dico.



Beh, semplice, già solo la concezione della donna in rapporto all'uomo, 
tanto per dirne una ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Beh, semplice, già solo la concezione della donna in rapporto all'uomo,
> tanto per dirne una ...


Cioè?


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?



Cosa sta alla base? Che concezione? E da lì, nasce un certo porsi, che si traduce in comportamenti. 
Esempio, la visione della donna è, che deve assicurare e compiere la sua funzione primaria, 
vale a dire, di madre e di sposa. E per assicurare ciò, ne seguono varie restrizioni ... proprio
per non distrarla. Ad esempio ... un lavoro ... fuori dal domestico ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Cosa sta alla base? Che concezione? E da lì, nasce un certo porsi, che si traduce in comportamenti.
> Esempio, la visione della donna è, che deve assicurare e compiere la sua funzione primaria,
> vale a dire, di madre e di sposa. E per assicurare ciò, ne seguono varie restrizioni ... proprio
> per non distrarla. Ad esempio ... un lavoro ... fuori dal domestico ...


Ma voi ci siete mai state con uno che non fosse, boh, democratico all'acqua di rose o progressista illuminato dalla tv? Mi pare di no. E allora di cosa parlate?


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voi ci siete mai state con uno che non fosse, boh, democratico all'acqua di rose o progressista illuminato dalla tv? Mi pare di no. E allora di cosa parlate?



Non ho la TV. Ma sono stata con uno, che riteneva che certe cose, la donna non le dovrebbe fare,
mi riteneva che per natura io sia debole ecc. ... Certo, che fisicamente sono più debole di tanti e tante,
già solo dovuto alle dimensioni. Ma intendeva anche altro ... senza che ci fosse stato una situazione,
che lo potesse confermare. Non lo trovo mai tanto sano, se sono le idee a "incartocciarti" e non 
quello che sei in realtà ... La stessa cosa vale anche all'inverso.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Non ho la TV. Ma sono stata con uno, che riteneva che certe cose, la donna non le dovrebbe fare,
> mi riteneva che per natura io sia debole ecc. ... Certo, che fisicamente sono più debole di tanti e tante,
> già solo dovuto alle dimensioni. Ma intendeva anche altro ... senza che ci fosse stato una situazione,
> che lo potesse confermare. Non lo trovo mai tanto sano, se sono le idee a "incartocciarti" e non
> quello che sei in realtà ... La stessa cosa vale anche all'inverso.


E quel tizio con cui sei stata era un fascista che tutte le mattine s'alzava e faceva il saluto romano al busto del Duce?


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quel tizio con cui sei stata era un fascista che tutte le mattine s'alzava e faceva il saluto romano al busto del Duce?



JB ... non dirmi che non arrivi a capire, che certe idee sull'essere umano
proiettano delle aspettative sull'altro ... e che ciò si traduce in 
approvazione o meno, di ciò che dici, fai ecc. ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> JB ... non dirmi che non arrivi a capire, che certe idee sull'essere umano
> proiettano delle aspettative sull'altro ... e che ciò si traduce in
> approvazione o meno, di ciò che dici, fai ecc. ...


Ma non è che non arrivo a capire, è che avete dei concetti di destra e sinistra che si traducono in modalità di vivere i rapporti interpersonali che sono assurdità. Come se uno di sinistra non potesse essere un misantropo che picchia la moglie mentre quelli a destra, per definizione, sono TUTTI COSI'. Oh.


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che non arrivo a capire, è che avete dei concetti di destra e sinistra che si traducono in modalità di vivere i rapporti interpersonali che sono assurdità. Come se uno di sinistra non potesse essere un misantropo che picchia la moglie mentre quelli a destra, per definizione, sono TUTTI COSI'. Oh.



Guarda, che è ciò che ho scritto qualche post fa ... 
con il concetto dell' "incartocciare" ... 
I rapporti interpersonali, sono dettati in gran parte
da come concepisci l'essere umano ... 
E che trovi di tutto e di più in qualsiasi concezione, 
mai negato ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Guarda, che è ciò che ho scritto qualche post fa ...
> con il concetto dell' "incartocciare" ...
> I rapporti interpersonali, sono dettati in gran parte
> da come concepisci l'essere umano ...
> ...


Ridurre i rapporti umani all'approccio politico dell'altro è per larga parte assurdo e in ultima analisi scemo, visto che non da certo chissà quali garanzie di riuscita.Anche perchè si sta parlando comunque di persone "normali", non di emuli di Stalin o neonazisti dell'Hillinois.


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ridurre i rapporti umani all'approccio politico dell'altro è per larga parte assurdo e in ultima analisi scemo, visto che non da certo chissà quali garanzie di riuscita.Anche perchè si sta parlando comunque di persone "normali", non di emuli di Stalin o neonazisti dell'Hillinois.



Sarà scemo per te ... ma certe concezioni, me le sono sentite tutte tutti i giorni, da straniera. 
Che poi, la gente è a volte tanto scema ... o non lo so, perché in contraddizione poi con il fatto,
che ero molto gettonata ... non è un vanto, sia chiaro, ma ha reso possibile riderci abbastanza sopra ... 
Comunque, più che un pensiero politico ... è la concezione di una "Weltanschauung", che mi attira. 
Poi, qui ... la politica è molto diversa che in Italia ... ad esempio, io sono molto trasversale ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Sarà scemo per te ... ma certe concezioni, me le sono sentite tutte tutti i giorni, da straniera.
> Che poi, la gente è a volte tanto scema ... o non lo so, perché in contraddizione poi con il fatto,
> che ero molto gettonata ... non è un vanto, sia chiaro, ma ha reso possibile riderci abbastanza sopra ...
> Comunque, più che un pensiero politico ... è la concezione di una "Weltanschauung", che mi attira.
> Poi, qui ... la politica è molto diversa che in Italia ... ad esempio, io sono molto trasversale ...


Non ho capito.


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito.



Certe concezioni te li senti, quando fai parte di un gruppo molto discusso,
come gli stranieri, ad esempio. Che poi, molti si trovavano come in conflitto
e arrivavano persino a dire, ma tu sei un'altra cosa ... perché piacevo ecc. 
Stupida osservazione l'ultima, lo so, ma è più per sottolineare, quanto 
a volte le persone non guardano oltre le loro idee ... ma poi si scontrano ... 
Ma affinché non si scontrano, te le senti ... e non sempre è piacevole "il bollino" ...


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Cosa sta alla base? Che concezione? E da lì, nasce un certo porsi, che si traduce in comportamenti.
> Esempio, la visione della donna è, che deve assicurare e compiere la sua funzione primaria,
> vale a dire, di madre e di sposa. E per assicurare ciò, ne seguono varie restrizioni ... proprio
> per non distrarla. Ad esempio ... un lavoro ... fuori dal domestico ...



ma Sienne quella non è politica, è sottocultura, ovvero l'appartenere ad un ambiente oppresso da regole solitamente allucinanti
il tizio potrebbe votare di tutto (o anche non votare affatto), ma non è l'entrare periodicamente nella gabbietta del seggio elettorale che gli fa far sue certe convinzioni ed assumere certi atteggiamenti


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma Sienne quella non è politica, è sottocultura, ovvero l'appartenere ad un ambiente oppresso da regole solitamente allucinanti
> il tizio potrebbe votare di tutto (o anche non votare affatto), ma non è l'entrare periodicamente nella gabbietta del seggio elettorale che gli fa far sue certe convinzioni ed assumere certi atteggiamenti


Si come mettersi assieme ad una che è cresciuta nei centri sociali...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma Sienne quella non è politica, è sottocultura, ovvero l'appartenere ad un ambiente oppresso da regole solitamente allucinanti
> il tizio potrebbe votare di tutto (o anche non votare affatto), ma non è l'entrare periodicamente nella gabbietta del seggio elettorale che gli fa far sue certe convinzioni ed assumere certi atteggiamenti



Ciao 

mah, non so ... se imparo a conoscere uno / una che ha pensieri o orientamenti
della SVP (partito popolare svizzero), scappo ... non ci puoi parlare in linea di massima. 
Come anche con i "mangiatori di semi e calzini di lana" ... mamma, dai ... 
L'esempio di JB, del picchiare, non regge proprio ... la violenza è trasversale ... 
Poi, se sei attivo o meno politicamente, poco centra ... se la pensi in un certo modo ... 

Oh, a me piace un po' d'intelligenza sana ...  ... e da lì, già certe cose si escludono ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Cosa sta alla base? Che concezione? E da lì, nasce un certo porsi, che si traduce in comportamenti.
> Esempio, la visione della donna è, che deve assicurare e compiere la sua funzione primaria,
> vale a dire, di madre e di sposa. E per assicurare ciò, ne seguono varie restrizioni ... proprio
> per non distrarla. Ad esempio ... un lavoro ... fuori dal domestico ...


Secondo me parlate di fanatici.
La mia esperienza é complrtamente diversa.
Ho ampia libertá e mio maritp mi ha sempre sostenuto nella carriera.
In questo momento io sono in uff e lui sta cucinando per i figli. N pomeriggio vado alle terme con amiche e ceniamo fuori.


----------



## Calipso (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se è cosi ovvio, ma un fascista lo è anche nei comportamenti in casa, te ne accorgeresti.



mi sembra una visione del mondo delle persone e soprattutto della politica, ad oggi, un po' superata.


----------



## Principessa (5 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> mi sembra una visione del mondo delle persone e soprattutto della politica, ad oggi, un po' superata.


Non è superata.

A te piacerebbe stare con uno che parla male dei gay e degli stranieri, tanto per dirne una?

Ti assicuro che è una figura di merda costante.

A meno che, certo, nel tuo ambiente non siano tutti così.

Io non ho mai presentato il mio ex ai miei genitori e ai miei amici. Mi vergognavo troppo. Mio padre si sarebbe arrabbiato tantissimo sentendo certe cose.

E non voglio nemmeno dire come concepisce una donna e una compagna uno che è fascista...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è superata.
> 
> A te piacerebbe stare con uno che parla male dei gay e degli stranieri, tanto per dirne una?
> 
> ...


Si ma che senso ha etichettare certe persone?
Che poi sono il nostro compagno?
Allora io ho visto nel quadro antico in tanti anni, atteggiamenti sia fascisti, e sia comunisti...
Ma lei se ne frega
Dato che non si è mai occupata di politica...

A sto punto allora il mio prof di lettere delle medie era fascista...
Diceva tutti belli dritti, non voglio vedere cagnoloni addormentati sui banchi.
Ordine e pulizia...quindi fascista...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ridurre i rapporti umani all'approccio politico dell'altro è per larga parte assurdo e in ultima analisi scemo, visto che non da certo chissà quali garanzie di riuscita.Anche perchè si sta parlando comunque di persone "normali", non di emuli di Stalin o neonazisti dell'Hillinois.


Vero?
Come quando non ci stiamo a certe offerte e ci dicono
ah ma sei un gay no?


----------



## Principessa (5 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma che senso ha etichettare certe persone?
> Che poi sono il nostro compagno?
> Allora io ho visto nel quadro antico in tanti anni, atteggiamenti sia fascisti, e sia comunisti...
> Ma lei se ne frega
> ...


Discriminare altre persone per razza, etnia o preferenze sessuali NON è un mero atteggiamento...


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, non so ... se imparo a conoscere uno / una che ha pensieri o orientamenti
> della SVP (partito popolare svizzero), scappo ... non ci puoi parlare in linea di massima.
> ...



ma che orrore, chi caspita sono questi??


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma che senso ha etichettare certe persone?
> Che poi sono il nostro compagno?
> *Allora io ho visto nel quadro antico in tanti anni, atteggiamenti sia fascisti, e sia comunisti...
> Ma lei se ne frega
> ...



uguale a me, direi


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma che orrore, chi caspita sono questi??



Ciao

ho un piccolo ticchio, tra altri ... 
un occhiata ai calzini la butto spontaneamente ... 
calzini di lana tricottati a mano o bianchi ... ti boccio subito ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> mi sembra una visione del mondo delle persone e soprattutto della politica, ad oggi, un po' superata.



Dovresti parlare con mia suocera, una vita con un marito fascista, padre-padrone.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> mi sembra una visione del mondo delle persone e soprattutto della politica, ad oggi, un po' superata.


Ciao 

non capisco tanto la questione, della visione del mondo delle persone superata ... 
Cosa, si ha superato? Che le persone hanno delle idee di come funziona il mondo?
Di cosa ritengono giusto e come vivono il rapporto ecc.?


sienne


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Discriminare altre persone per razza, etnia o preferenze sessuali NON è un mero atteggiamento...


Quoto e approvo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> JB, gentilmente, non sfogare le tue frustrazioni acide, inutili e volgari su chi non ha chiesto nulla e ha solo scritto uno stato d'animo. Sei cattivo  perchè stai male  con te stesso, ma questo non ti autorizza a trattare come delle merde gli altri. Hai veramente rotto i coglioni. Mi reputi un'idiota perchè sto male, benissimo, allora fai la cortesia: ignorami.


JB l'ha detto proprio male e alcune volte il modo è il 90%.
Considera il 10%: è vero che il fatto che tu abbia accettato di essere l'amante spiega anche perché riaffiori la nostalgia. Lui ti piace tanto, se non tieni conto di come e quanto ti ha usata.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> JB l'ha detto proprio male e alcune volte il modo è il 90%.
> Considera il 10%: è vero che il fatto che tu abbia accettato di essere l'amante spiega anche perché riaffiori la nostalgia. Lui ti piace tanto, se non tieni conto di come e quanto ti ha usata.


Ma tu pensi realmente che il modo a questo punto faccia la differenza, visto che, boh?, è quasi un anno, più o meno, che sta così, e che ne ha passati a fare l'amante di quello svantaggiato almeno due/tre?


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi realmente che il modo a questo punto faccia la differenza, visto che, boh?, è quasi un anno, più o meno, che sta così, e che ne ha passati a fare l'amante di quello svantaggiato almeno due/tre?



JB ... il modo, spesso, è il sale ... quella parte che da gusto o ti fa proprio schifo ... 
Comunque, a me è sembrato più una reazione ad un suo commento,
 che ti manda a quel paese ... e si è capito, che si tratta di cose, fuori da questo trhead.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> *JB ... il modo, spesso, è il sale ... quella parte che da gusto o ti fa proprio schifo ... *
> Comunque, a me è sembrato più una reazione ad un suo commento,
> che ti manda a quel paese ... e si è capito, che si tratta di cose, fuori da questo trhead.


Io non dico che non è vero. Sto dicendo che non sempre essere gentili e comprensivi ed educati e quant'altro sia utile e remunerativo nei confronti di qualcuno che avrebbe bisogno invece più di una bella scrollata che di una carezza.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non dico che non è vero. Sto dicendo che non sempre essere gentili e comprensivi ed educati e quant'altro sia utile e remunerativo nei confronti di qualcuno che avrebbe bisogno invece più di una bella scrollata che di una carezza.


Tra una scrollata e un calcio in culo c'è un po' di differenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra una scrollata e un calcio in culo c'è un po' di differenza.


Che il secondo spesso è pure più efficace.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non dico che non è vero. Sto dicendo che non sempre essere gentili e comprensivi ed educati e quant'altro sia utile e remunerativo nei confronti di qualcuno che avrebbe bisogno invece più di una bella scrollata che di una carezza.





sienne ha detto:


> Modo interessante, di tenerle la manina ...  ...
> Ci può stare, anche questa interpretazione ...



L'avevo notato, che anche dare un calcio, può essere un modo di dare una spalla. 
Comunque, il tuo primo post è centrale, secondo me. Dove le fai notare in modo 
semplicissimo, che lei era l'amante ... y nada mas.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> L'avevo notato, che anche dare un calcio, può essere un modo di dare una spalla.
> Comunque, il tuo primo post è centrale, secondo me. Dove le fai notare in modo
> semplicissimo, che lei era l'amante ... y nada mas.


Eh, ma lì s'è stranita. Ma non posso farci nulla, nel senso che dopo anni passati a stare male, e dopo che stai male anche adesso, il minimo che uno possa fare per tentare di uscirne è guardare alla cosa per quella che è. E se tu dopo tutto sto tempo non tieni ancora neanche del fatto che tu eri la sua amante e non il contrario, non c'è speranza di recupero.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma lì s'è stranita. Ma non posso farci nulla, nel senso che dopo anni passati a stare male, e dopo che stai male anche adesso, il minimo che uno possa fare per tentare di uscirne è guardare alla cosa per quella che è. E se tu dopo tutto sto tempo non tieni ancora neanche del fatto che tu eri la sua amante e non il contrario, non c'è speranza di recupero.



Mi strappi sempre un sorriso a riguardo. Ammetto, che a volte hai avuto ragione. 
Io spero sempre, che delle speranze ci siano ... anche se ci credo sempre meno, è vero. 
E questo punto è centrale nella storia ... era l'amante ... che credeva in una cosa in più ...

Ma lei, se non fiuto male, in qualche senso c'è l'ha con te, per cose precedenti ... 
Ma non importa. Basta che le passi ... con o senza calci ...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Mi strappi sempre un sorriso a riguardo. Ammetto, che a volte hai avuto ragione.
> Io spero sempre, che delle speranze ci siano ... anche se ci credo sempre meno, è vero.
> E questo punto è centrale nella storia ... era l'amante ... che credeva in una cosa in più ...
> 
> ...


Boh.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque eri tu la sua amante, non il contrario.





Calipso ha detto:


> JB, dal cuore, hai rotto i coglioni.



Vero, solo una mia supposizione, dopo aver letto la cronologia delle reazioni. 
La sua, non mi sembra che corrisponde in modo neutro a ciò che hai affermato ... 
tutto qui ... come anche nulla ... forse ha avuto solo la luna storta ...


----------



## Calipso (6 Aprile 2014)

Sarà ma io fatico a etichettare il dispiacere. 
Non importa chi te lo ha arrecato e perché; è nel pieno diritto di chiunque sentire la mancanza di qualcuno anche se ci ha fatto del male. 

Non esistono sentimenti di serie A o serie B e legami di serie A o serie B. Ci sono mogli/mariti che rimpiangono per anni il fedifrago/a traditore, cos'è loro ne hanno più diritto perché erano legate/i da un legame scritto? Eppure il traditore è uno stronzo sia nella parte del marito che nella parte dell'amante no? O cos'è la terza incomodo e nel mio caso non ero nemmeno una rovina famiglie propriamente detta ha meno diritti di stare male? Cos'è pensate davvero che tutti quelli che si trovano ad essere amanti uomini e donne che siano,  siano votati al portare via il compagno/la compagna ad un altro? Ma per piacere!

 E per ribadire la difficoltà di uscire da determinati dispiaceri: e' un po' come dire che un'anoressica è una povera cretina, se mentre è in ospedale per curarsi ha dei momenti di defailliance, e che la sua malattia vale meno di un'altra...Vaglielo a dire mentre e li che lotta per venirne fuori. 

E 'chiaro è che l'esempio è molto forte ma è per spiegare che si può razionalmente lottare contro un sentimento ma ci sono dei momenti in cui è normale e sacrosanto avere un momento di cedimento emotivo che può essere dettato da mille fattori contemporanei. E, per concludere, non credo che a nessuno sia concesso giudicare o sindacare su una reazione ad un provocazione gratuita.

Io non credo di essere mai stata chiusa al dialogo e ho anche accettato spesso critiche feroci, ma l'affondata di coltello gratuita la trovo veramente inutile chiunque sia a farla e in qualsiasi contesto. E nel caso dietro a quella provocazione gratuita ci fossero invece dei buoni e sani propositi, la sensibilità impone che accorgendosi di aver esagerato, si faccia un passo indietro.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

A volte le anoressiche SONO povere cretine. A volte no. Cioè non è che la sofferenza in sé dia chissà quale patente di nobiltà d'animo o di intelligenza sopra norma. Specialmente se la sofferenza ce la siamo auto indotta per la nostra stessa scempiaggine e non per un caso fortuito del destino infame. Chi è causa del suo mal blablabla.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sarà ma io fatico a etichettare il dispiacere.
> Non importa chi te lo ha arrecato e perché; è nel pieno diritto di chiunque sentire la mancanza di qualcuno anche se ci ha fatto del male.
> 
> Non esistono sentimenti di serie A o serie B e legami di serie A o serie B. Ci sono mogli/mariti che rimpiangono per anni il fedifrago/a traditore, cos'è loro ne hanno più diritto perché erano legate/i da un legame scritto? Eppure il traditore è uno stronzo sia nella parte del marito che nella parte dell'amante no? O cos'è la terza incomodo e nel mio caso non ero nemmeno una rovina famiglie propriamente detta ha meno diritti di stare male? Cos'è pensate davvero che tutti quelli che si trovano ad essere amanti uomini e donne che siano,  siano votati al portare via il compagno/la compagna ad un altro? Ma per piacere!
> ...



Ciao

non ho mai pensato a sentimenti di serie A o B o C ... 
Ma del fatto, che hai avuto una specifica posizione 
e te la sei fatta andare bene per tanto tempo ... 
Ignorando, sperando, aspettando, capendo ecc. 
È ben diverso, da chi si ritrova piombato in una certa realtà. 

Tutto qua ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

non vorrei incavolarmi ... ma l'esempio dell'anoressia
sta proprio fuori luogo! E di brutto pure ... 
Parlare di ragazzine, che per vari motivi si sono 
persi in una percezione distorta in paragone a una 
posizione di amante per anni ... beh ... sto zitta, è meglio.


sienne


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho mai pensato a sentimenti di serie A o B o C ...
> Ma del fatto, che hai avuto una specifica posizione
> ...



Infatti, altro che se la moglie ha più diritto di essere incazzata rispetto a chi ha scelto, frequentato, sperato con un uomo già impegnato.

L'altra lo sapeva, la moglie era beatamente all'oscuro di tutto.

Una la sofferenza se l'è andata a cercare, la moglie l'ha subita.


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è superata.
> 
> A te piacerebbe stare con uno che parla male dei gay e degli stranieri, tanto per dirne una?
> 
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sarà ma io fatico a etichettare il dispiacere.
> Non importa chi te lo ha arrecato e perché; è nel pieno diritto di chiunque sentire la mancanza di qualcuno anche se ci ha fatto del male.
> 
> Non esistono sentimenti di serie A o serie B e legami di serie A o serie B. Ci sono mogli/mariti che rimpiangono per anni il fedifrago/a traditore, cos'è loro ne hanno più diritto perché erano legate/i da un legame scritto? Eppure il traditore è uno stronzo sia nella parte del marito che nella parte dell'amante no? O cos'è la terza incomodo e nel mio caso non ero nemmeno una rovina famiglie propriamente detta ha meno diritti di stare male? Cos'è pensate davvero che tutti quelli che si trovano ad essere amanti uomini e donne che siano,  siano votati al portare via il compagno/la compagna ad un altro? Ma per piacere!
> ...


Io ho trovato acuta l'osservazione di JB non perché chi è amante non abbia diritto di star male ma perché come amante si è messa in una posizione in sé di sofferenza. Questo non significa che non possa sentire dolore, delusione, vuoto e persino tradimento o che, ancor meno, non abbia diritto di provare queste cose e cercare comprensione o anche volerlo semplicemente comunicare.
E' che dovrebbe (vedi che è un'osservazione generale?) vedere che quel ruolo che ha accettato è conseguenza di un aver vissuto quel ruolo che in sé contiene quella sofferenza.
Però in effetti ogni relazione amorosa contiene in sé la possibilità del tradimento :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é la prima volta che leggo queste cose e mi viene da sorridere come a me di certe cose non frega nulla.
> Non ho la minima idea di chi votasse il mio amante. In questo momento il mio migliore amico è una della persone più umportanti della mia vita e giuro che non ho la minima idea di chi voti.
> La politica e le idee politiche degli altri non mi hannoai interessato ma forse perché a me di questi argomenti non me ne é mai fregato molto.
> E resto stupita e mi é del tutto incomprensibile leggere come ci sono persone che addirittura la usano come metro di valutazione per frequentare persone..


Ma la scelta politica non precede l'essere della persona, la segue. 
Possono esserci fascisti che votano a sinistra, ce l'abbiamo pure qua.
Fascista è chi attribuisce colpe a gruppi interi che considera colpevoli per atti compiuti da singoli a prescindere dalle condizioni storiche e sociali.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la scelta politica non precede l'essere della persona, la segue.
> Possono esserci fascisti che votano a sinistra, ce l'abbiamo pure qua.
> Fascista è chi attribuisce colpe a gruppi interi che considera colpevoli per atti compiuti da singoli a prescindere dalle condizioni storiche e sociali.



Ciao

rialaccandomi all'affermazione di farfalla, alla fine ci faremo una bella risata ... 
Perché a me fa sorridere il fatto, che noi tutti abbiamo delle idee in testa,
di come "vedere" il mondo e l'essere umano ... basta ascoltare l'altro ... 
y nada mas ... e qui, non si parla di interesse politico o meno, ma 
di visione / di un sentire verso le cose ... verso ciò che ci circonda ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> rialaccandomi all'affermazione di farfalla, alla fine ci faremo una bella risata ...
> Perché a me fa sorridere il fatto, che noi tutti abbiamo delle idee in testa,
> ...


Infatti.
A me basta che uno guardi male il venditore di rose.


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A me basta che uno guardi male il venditore di rose.



Ciao

probabilmente ci spieghiamo molto male. Scusa.
Perché non mi sembra possibile spiegare una tale cosa. 



sienne


----------



## Etrusco (7 Aprile 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si al momento mi piaccio abbastanza, e non sotto l'aspetto puramente estetico.. ma soprattutto mentale...
> 
> adesso me lo stampo a fuoco sulla fronte...
> 
> ...



Maledetto wa....finché manterranno lo stato visibile a tutti, rimarremo prigionieri dei ns fantasmi....
pensavo di essere l'unico a esserne schiavo...!


----------



## Gian (7 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Parli come se avessi ottant'anni!



cavolo devo dare ragionissima a Disincantata


----------

